# level cure?



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

What is the best method of mixing and using level cure over a heated may


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Huh? :blink:


----------



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

Self leveling underlYment to go over a heated mat


----------



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

Underlayment sorry have to type quick so the wife doesnt nag


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

So your question is what's the best way to mix SLC to go over heat mats?

I use as many buckets as bags. Pre-measure the proper amount of water in each bucket. Use a mixer and egg beater paddle. If you don't have a helper, mix 2 buckets at once, pour, screed and rush back to do 2 more. Repeat as necessary. 

If you have a helper, have them mix in secession. It will go more smoothly is you have help with multiple bags.


----------



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah thats how I normally do it as far as mixing though I usally dont screed the whole floor which I believe is where im messing it u because I felt that self leveling ment poor and it would work itself out but sometimes I end up with a few high spots where my pours meet I will definately take the time to screed on fhe one im pouring tomorrow the rep told me to just mix it thinner that no screeding was necessary on the last one I did but that just gave me bubbles everywhere not to mention he totaly contridicted the directions set on the bag as of how much water to use


----------



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you prime over the may or before you put it down


----------



## heathwwilson (Jan 31, 2012)

Mat


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You might not have to completely screed but you definitely need to work the pour.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, you need to prime. Just follow the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't forget to seal any openings like at the toilet ring, wall floor intersection, floor vents. You don't want to fill the basement with leveler.

I have the water bucket marked with the exact amount of water needed and a large plastic garbage can filled with water to scoop from.
And do two bags at a time,too. Screed out the pour and get right back to work. On a big pour two guys are best. And, yes make sure you prime.


----------

